# NFS The Run - wird Windows XP wirklich nicht unterstützt?



## Crysisheld (15. September 2011)

*NFS The Run - wird Windows XP wirklich nicht unterstützt?*

Hallo, 

ich habe gestern gelesen, dass "The Run" XP angeblich nicht unterstützen soll, da die FB2.0 Engine kein directX9 mehr kann  Ist das wirklich so? Ich meine die beste Performance bei Spielen hab ich mit meiner Kiste unter Windows XP und ich möchte nicht wirklich einen neuen Rechner kaufen müssen oder mein Betriebssystem wechseln, nur dass ich The Run spielen kann. NFS erscheint doch auch auf der PS3 und die kann ja gar kein DirectX11 oder 10 wieso läuft die Frostbite2 dann darauf?


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2011)

Weil bei einer Konsole die DX Version total egal ist, weil diese kein DX unterstützen. 

Allerdings mag ich das nicht so recht glauben, dass die Frostbite Engine kein DX9 mehr unterstützt. Was wirklich sein kann, dass sich NfS:TR unter XP nicht installieren und/oder ausführen lässt, dass wird dann aber eine künstliche Beschränkung sein für die es sicherlich einen "Patch" von Dritten geben wird. 

Hat mal wer eine Steam Auswertung zur Hand? Haben mittlerweile mehr PCs eine DX10 & 11 Grafikkarte als DX9?


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2011)

Es kann natürlich sein, dass die den DX9-Pfad einfach weglassen und es nur DX10/11-Renderpfade gibt. Es wäre vlt. technisch dann trotzdem möglich, eine DX9-Version zu machen, aber das bedeutet eben dann wieder erneute Tests mit vielen unterschiedlichen Szenarien an Hardware. Da man im Gegensatz zu Konsolen nicht nur EINE Hardware-Konfig hat und bei Konsolen auch keine Programme und Treiber im Hintergrund stören können, ist das halt sehr aufwendig. Und die weitaus größte Zahl an Usern, die halbwegs gute PCs haben, haben auch Vista oder win7.

wegen der Performance: bist Du da sicher, vor allem wenn Du Spiele auch bei win7 NICHT in DX10/11 spielst? und sicher, dass es merkbar ist und nicht nur bei Benchmarks kleinere UNterschiede sind?


----------



## Crysisheld (16. September 2011)

Na hoffentlich kann man es unter XP spielen, ich werde sicherlich nicht wegen NFS mein Betriebssystem wieder wechseln... Halo2 war ja auch so nen Vista Exclusiv Titel - hab ich aber nie gespielt.


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Es gibt doch keinen wirklichen Grund bei so einem "Gümmel"-OS wie Windows XP zu bleiben. 
Okay, 2GB RAM sind vllt. zu wenig, aber 4GB RAM und dein PC schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen ... und sieht dazu auch noch gut aus.

Allein die Sicherheitslücken in XP würden mich sofort zu einem Wechsel 'überzeugen'.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Es gibt doch keinen wirklichen Grund bei so einem "Gümmel"-OS wie Windows XP zu bleiben.
> Okay, 2GB RAM sind vllt. zu wenig, aber 4GB RAM und dein PC schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen ... und sieht dazu auch noch gut aus.
> 
> Allein die Sicherheitslücken in XP würden mich sofort zu einem Wechsel 'überzeugen'.


ach was, XP ist sicher - schließlich programmiert kein Hacker mehr Viren für XP, das nutzt ja schließlich niemand mehr, das wäre wie ein Einbruch in ein verlassenes Haus...


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. September 2011)

Ein Mitarbeiter von DICE hat mal getwittert das DX9 nicht mehr unterstüzt wird: http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/20028015661
Gibt auch ne DIskussion in einem EA-Forum darüber: EA-Foren

Zum Glück hab ich anfang des Jahres auf Win7 umgestellt


----------

